# Doctors Droped



## Bossroo (Dec 19, 2013)

Just heard this on CNN news ...  to get around Obamacare, Insurance companies are dropping those Doctors on Jan. 1  from their providers  lists  that specialize in  treating the most expensive patients ( in terms of $$$s ) to the Insurance companies.  Not only will these patients will feel the fallout,  all of us too in the new higher premiums that we are now being stuck with.   What a fiasco ...


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 19, 2013)

It just keeps getting better and better.  
So far this hope and change is killing us.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my DH's best specialists is going to take an early retirement and not get into this whole smozzle....such a shame to lose him and others.


----------



## CandaceID (Dec 19, 2013)

Cutting off doctors from insurance is not a function of the ACA. Remember, Obamacare/ACA is not government/non-profit insurance or medical care provider itself. The original plan included a single-payer and public-option. Unfortunately, those parts were tore out to get it passed.
It is disappointing that the insurers are already trying to find ways around the law's intent, but realistically, stockholders & CEOs do minimize costs (treatment) as part of larger strategy to increase profit.  Now that insurance companies cannot deny an expensive disabled child or cancer-survivor, they will go after the doctors who do expensive patients whether that be specific geographical areas or specialties.


----------



## alsea1 (Dec 21, 2013)

This whole thing is just fubar.


----------

